# MenuMeter



## Thom67 (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai télécharger "Menumeter" pour snow leopard, j'ai ouvert les preferences systeme, mais quand je clique sur "afficher le menu cpu" ou bien "afficher le menu de...." ca ne marche pas et m'indique "Changement de menu extra impossible" j'ai désinstaller, réinstaller, rien n'y fait !

merci d'avance 


Bon, on est trop près du système pour "Applications", là, on va déménager !


----------



## Thom67 (10 Septembre 2010)

bonsoir,

finallement j'ai réussi à faire marcher menumeters, j'ai désinstaller, supprimer de preferences systeme et réinstaller, ca marche pour l'instant


----------

